# looking for a new pigeon



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

hello board im looking for a breed of pigeon for my sons to raise that fly for around 45 minutes and then homes well and also rais there own young well any help on this topic would be great thank u oh also looking for a nice looking bird as well i like helmets and capuchaines will these be what im looking for


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Well homers or tiplers will work and they are some good looking homers.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

IF you get homers dont get them adults, as you might know you wont be able to settle them into your loft. Get Young Birds that are just weaned


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Oriental Rollers are anotheor one to consider.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

homers he could race up to 500 miles , tipples could stay in the air for 12+ hours if you train them, the longest record flights is 23:05 hours and 5 minutes, New york Flights will give you that 45 minute and more , flights are some of the nieces looking birds around ,a big flock is something to see in the air, just check on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNJGn4sETsw and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTGuUm0e5KU&feature=related most new yorker keep , homers tipplers and NY flight how do i know? use to live in Brooklyn for 48 years


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry i forgot to ask , what size is your loft anyway?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have seen Armenian tumbling highflyers that look like crested helmets with colored tails. I used to have helmets, unfortunatley they were the ornamental type. Maybe you can find mixbreeds that look like homers. Some Persian highflyers have short legs like the helmets. How many you want, you want them shipped, and are you thinking of sending them out for long distance training? Thanks.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to study all about the different kinds of Pigeons that are available.
There are many different kinds, for many different reasons.
Check out the N.P.A.
Don't just buy Pigeons for your son, Teach him all you can, about all kinds of Pigeons, then, if he is still interested, let him choose.
Before you purchase, it would be a good idea to maybe learn ALL that you can about building a loft to house them.


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

whats n.p.a and i have a loft with homers just looking for a good breed for my sons to fly they love the birds i come on here for info from fanciers who have exspirience in different breeds no help at all whatso ever but thanks anyhow everyone


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birdman 1 said:


> whats n.p.a and i have a loft with homers just looking for a good breed for my sons to fly they love the birds i come on here for info from fanciers who have exspirience in different breeds no help at all whatso ever but thanks anyhow everyone


really?, you described what you want IS HOMER PIGEONS... fancy birds usually are not flown like the performance breeds are which are homers.. and tumbler, high flyers...pick one of those.

NPA is national pigeon association.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I recommend tipplers or flying flights. Simple birds that fly and look good. They have only good attributes. But that's all subjective of course.


----------

